# April Fool's Day Shoot at NGTA-Gainesville, GA ~ Pictures ~



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh boy, you’d best get ready for some real shenanigans at the April Shoot at NGTA! It’s gonna be held on April Fool’s Day!

That’s right, you read that correctly! Sunday, April 1 will be the next installment of the 2012 3D season at the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club! Jake Allen and TNGirl will be our hosts for this day of shooting fun. There should be plenty of great shot presentations and fun for the entire family at this pre-Easter weekend blast!

Shoot fees are only $5 for club members and $10 for non-members. Family discounts are available as well, so this is an affordable entertainment option for anyone who is interested in traditional archery. In fact, you don’t even need to pay to spectate.  As always, if it’s your first time to visit and shoot with us, your fees are on the house.

Lunch is provided for a $5 per person donation to help us defray the food expense and it’s sure to be tasty with Jeff and Tomi seeing after it.

I suppose that the fun will begin at around 8:30 a.m. and should wind up by 3:00 p.m. or just a tad later, depending on the disposition of the clean-up gang. They can be a surly bunch...

So, come see us on April 1. You’ll be glad you did!


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm hooked!!! looking forward to it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 20, 2012)

ball drop shot, outhouse bear, saddle up and shoot a hog, maybe something running, playing twenty-one on the big styrofoam block.....some trick shots, easter egg shots.....oh we got lots of ideas!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 21, 2012)

Gonna be fun!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> ball drop shot, outhouse bear, saddle up and shoot a hog, maybe something running, playing twenty-one on the big styrofoam block.....some trick shots, easter egg shots.....oh we got lots of ideas!!!!!!



It boggles the mind, don't it?


----------



## whossbows (Mar 21, 2012)

dont get a head ake


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 21, 2012)

I`ll bring my bucket as directed


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 22, 2012)

can't wait!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2012)

whossbows said:


> dont get a head ake



With all this pollen in the air, that might be easier said than done...


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 24, 2012)

The course sounds like it's gonna be a good one. I'll be looking forward to it all week.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like a fun course......but, I am going to miss it. We have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 27, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Sounds like a fun course......but, I am going to miss it. We have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Ya'll have fun!



And we've got treasures to give you for Sarah's raffle!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 27, 2012)

hmmm........let me see what I can do!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 29, 2012)

dutchman said:


> This shoot is this weekend! You won't want to miss it!!!



Yep. set up Saturday Morning. With 4 or 5 folks, it does not take too long a'toll.
After set up, it takes a couple of times shooting thru to make sure all the satkes are set properly. 

Bear in the outhouse; shoot thru a rubber tire and just maybe a special st up from RogerB. 
Many just plain fun targets to fling arrows at also.

Camping Saturday night and planning to cook some venison and vegetables in the Dutch Oven.
I think Brad Berg and Tim Flood are camping all weekend. Both fine bow makers, and Brad is a good blacksmith as well.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## karate285 (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone have the address to plug into a gps?  It's going to be my first time driving up there myself hehe


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 30, 2012)

2295 Lee Land Road,  Gainesville, Ga. 30507

Take I-985 to Exit 20, Hwy. 60

Go S/SE (Right) on Hwy 60-Candler Rd. 

Approximately 2.2 miles Take a Right on Lee Land Rd. 

(Our NGT sign is on corner 

partially hidden by Baptist Church sign)

Follow road 1.2 miles till it starts sharp curve to right.

Club Entrance is on left.


----------



## karate285 (Mar 30, 2012)

Longstreet1 said:


> 2295 Lee Land Road,  Gainesville, Ga. 30507
> 
> Take I-985 to Exit 20, Hwy. 60
> 
> ...




Thank you so much


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeff, Tomi & the Gang,  Thanks again for a all the hard work.  had  great time


----------



## karate285 (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome seeing everyone today!  Now I know I don't have the vast array of pictures that Tomi usually has, but I was able to snag some people pictures


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 1, 2012)

Cool Beans Sarah!!1 I like the way you posted those!!!.....I got some but will post up when I get home on Monday.....


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 1, 2012)

Great time as usual! Thanks Tomi and Jeff and the whole gang.


----------



## eucalyptusbird (Apr 1, 2012)

We had another outstanding weekend!  Tomi and Jeff did a great job setting up the shoot, we really enjoyed the course and the food was excellent.  I will remember to go through the course for a practice run the night before, the 2nd time Todd and I went through I had 5's on every shot we made.   Dratted string plucking messes me up everytime.


----------



## WildWillie (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a blast today,thanks to Jeff and Tomi and everyone for putting on a great shoot as usual.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 1, 2012)

The family and I had a great time as always. Winston likes archery, food, hanging out and Roger. But he says ya can keep all the walking outdoors nonsense


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooh-wee; tired once again on a Sunday night. Imagine that!
We used about all of this weekend as possible.
What a wonderful time, and thanks to all the you fine folks who came to socialize, fling arrows and eat with us.
Nice camping Saturday evening.
Special friends, special memories.

Thanks so very much with all the help setting up the course, taking down the course and all the stuff to do in between.
I truely believe we have a special thing here.

Thank you Stan for the wonderful story this morning for our devotional.

Thank you Tomi.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hate I missed this one but even so I really appreciate all the hard work and personal time that goes into making the shoots happen. No doubt Jeff and Tomi are wore out from this weekend not to mention the others that always show up on Saturday to set the courses and stay late on Sundays to take them down. Truly admiral and truly appreciated!!!!

Thanks for all the photo's and the ones to come. I love seeing what and who I missed.

Skunkhound told me there were so many there folks had to park on the road. NGTA has got it going on!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 2, 2012)

Hate that I missed the shoot. Looks like another good one. I spent the day with a sick girl and catching up on yard work. Thank you for the donations for the Shoot for Sarah that were given to my parents!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 2, 2012)

Another great shoot, Thanks Jeff and Tomi and all who assisted and attended. The smiles make it worth while.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2012)

We sure had a great time in Gainesville last weekend. It is a true labor of love for Jeff and me, and honestly for the folks that come and work and shoot with us as well. There was no way to be sure of the weather, but it turned out fine. Only rained hard Fri and Sat nites. So we got the course set early Sat. There were several folks already camping by the time we got there Sat morning. Brad Berg and his nephew Michael, had set up an awesome primitive camp. Tim Flood, his grandson Talon and Archer were camped nearby to.
With Roger, Dennis, Dave (and grandson Logan), and Nathan's help we got the course ready...... Just a few changes from the planned shots.....we were ready for Sunday!!!!
I want to thank Stan Bennett for leading our Sunday morning devotion. You missed out if you didn't hear it. He is a gifted speaker, excited with the Word of God and a humble gentleman.
Jeff and I hosted it, along with many folks that helped out at the registration table and Sarah's table and cooking. It is good to be with caring wonderful folks that I am Blessed to call Friends!!! 
We were proud to show off the April edition of GON magazine, due to the article that our own Leon Scott had put in it!!!!
I got some pictures to add, only shot the course once with Dan Beckwith and Gordie, then Chuck Evans showed up on traget #9......so have fewer pics from the course......
Glad the Cook family from Cartersville found their way to us. We just met them at the TBG State shoot. Also really happy to meet Allan Rosen's wife Diana, for the first time....nice lady!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2012)

I hid Easter eggs Sat night, with my headlamp on. I figured if everyone had to bring the eggs back to get the prize candy....the course would stay clean!!! Yeh it worked!!!! And you never know if you have too many kids for the candy or the reverse, so I tried to limit the amount of eggs you returned in so everyone had a chance of finding them. But alot of the "older" kids didn't hunt them!!!! But I found out later that many parents came back and got eggs to re-hide them for their groups!!! That worked out great. I had hidden 70 plastic eggs, along the course. Dave and I had a bowl full of candy that everyone got a piece or two or three out of!!!
Here's some more pics.....some of you that know our buddy Blake Adams, will be glad to see his picture here. He's home for now from Germany.....good to see ya Blake!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2012)

3rd batch.....
Have you ever seen a beloved pet that looks exactly like their owner????? Well, Winston Horsman is just such a pet. He use to live with fellow Britian Rob Tattooo in Manchester,TN but now he resides with The Horsman Clan....can YOU tell me who Winston looks like?????
I caught Tim Flood knapping around Brad's campfire, along with others just a socializing!!!
Rachel Cook and Mom(Michelle), along with Talon Flood "caught" the tomahawk throwin fever!!!!! Lots of folks threw them and knives for many hrs on Fri, Sat and Sun!!!!
I gotta tell ya, when (my buddy)Jerry Haney Laney brought me the yellow egg he found...he was tickled to death! Me too!!  And if ya look close, you can see that fantastic TBG belt buckle he won at the state shoot!!!!!
Everyone helps out when needed.....here Charlie Mitchell takes the registration table......
And we had lots of folks eating our lunch. Jeff cooked up a storm!!! Some even liked the brunswick stew, I made!!!!
I actually got a proposal of marriage or two over it.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2012)

last bunch.....
I had to get a picture of "the outhouse bear" shot!!!! Dave and I have worked on it and it's alot friendlier than it was to arrows!!!! But you still have to pull the rope to open the door and release before shooting......
The Jeff's version of the "tire shot" was a lawn mower tire in front of a turkey!!!!!
Now, I cowgirled up and shot the vicious hog to my left. I asked Danny Beckwith, if this saddle made my seat look big....and ya know what he said??? Yeeep, it does!!!! I got a good shot of Gordie shooting. But Danny puts the most intense shot on the hog himself. Don't he look like a natural on a Tennessee Blue Roan?????!!!!
Then I wanted to show a sweet little lady, named Bella that was gifted with one of Chuck Evans special survival bracelets that he makes, she loved it.
Last but certainly not least, towards the end of the day, I caught the Crowe family and friends about to head home!!!!Big Grins all around!!!
I also, want to thank Jeff for all the time and preparation and work he put into our shoot....he makes it look easy!!!!!
Hope ya'll enjoy my pics!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 2, 2012)

You always make a person feel like we was ALMOST there with your pics and stories. Glad ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pictures Tomi, and Sarah!
Thank you both.

Gracious, we had a pile of young folks at this shoot.
Ain't it great to see.

Next on the NGT agenda; we are going to set up a shady, easy to access range just for young folks. Not much, 4 or 5 targets, but a place they can go and shoot,
 (with supervision of course), all they want.
We looked it over yesterday, and Brad Berg is set to bring his backhoe down in the next few weeks, clear some brush and get this started.
More good stuff.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 3, 2012)

Well thats just fine. Poor old Winston having to associate with such people


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought Winston liked me scratching his head in that picture with me. Blairsville-Dave


----------



## Red Arrow (Apr 3, 2012)

Hate we missed this one.  Looks like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like it was another great shoot!  Wanted to be there but the flu knocked me down on Sat and I could not make it!  Looks like we need a bigger place!  Nice to see so many kids and families out there!  Great job Tomi and Jeff, yall are so valuable as are all the regulars who have done the work!  We are blessed by all of you!


----------



## whossbows (Apr 3, 2012)

oh yea like to see the little ones,,


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 3, 2012)

whossbows said:


> oh yea like to see the little ones,,



Shore is!
In almost every picture, if they are not eating, they have a bow in thier hands.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 3, 2012)

Great shoot & even better food!!!!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Apr 3, 2012)

We had a blast I'm going to break down and get the wife and the youngest a bow.


----------

